
Stack Overflow Unveils the Next Steps in Computer Security - redRanger72
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/30/stack-overflow-unveils-next-steps-computer-security/
======
hprotagonist
Ahhhh. This is the kind of silliness that used to be el goog's hallmark a
decade ago.

